# eva foam vs. cork grip for saltwater fishing



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

What is the difference in terms of longevity and functionally between eva foam and cork on a saltwater fishing rod?


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I really like both and use both on my rods. Cork is the more traditional grip material on quality rods. I like the feel and durability of EVA but cork just makes a rod look a little better. If price is important to you the EVA is less expensive. Both are easy to shape.
Pat


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

If function is the point go cork. Fish slime tends to wash off and wipe off cork better. When cork gets wet while wading it's not as slippery as foam. I have a lot of foam handles on some old rods and still using them but over time the foam seems to break down quicker or pull back from reel seat etc. Normally people don't keep rods 20+ years so you're back to the slime, but then again I get a little picky.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I prefer cork. An inshore rod just looks right with cork grips.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Offshore foam, inshore cork.


----------

